# can anyone help me?



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

So I picked up this Yamaha powered sub from the local goodwill for cheap its got a funky VGA type system connector I did a little research and it states I need the matching Yamaha home theatre system I know there is a way around this I'm trying to connect it to a preout any help I can post pictures I took it apart found a 4 wire plug which I came to the conclusion was the audio input signal im sure I got that part correct I need to figure out how to get it to activate and turn on without the system connector


----------



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

I know I need some type of 12v DC adapter but not sure where to wire it on the board


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

The four wires could be + / - for both channels (left and right). Or, two could be a summed bass signal and two could be for the DC adapter you mention.

Is there any model labeling on the subwoofer? 

Tom V.


----------



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

Its a Yamaha nx sw-300


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like the owner's manual is available here:

http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/av/english/sys/DVX-S301_e.pdf

The VGA type connector goes back to the main AV unit. Manual does not state what the wiring of the connector is. My guess is power switching, line out, and maybe volume. But without a wiring diagram or schematic, I am not sure anyone can be of much help. I suppose you may find a service manual online somewhere that shows the wiring.


----------



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

The ribbon from system connector goes from input board to a top board I can see all the soldering points and somewhat follow them I know there's a way to just bypass the switch there is a + - jumper next to a power plug on the bottom board I tried putting a jumper thing on them I got a humming noise when I plugged in the main plug


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would not consider that a subwoofer. One would be lucky to get decent reproduction of the lowest note on a bass guitar out of it. I would donate back it to Goodwill rather than mess with it. But if you must mess with it, an electronic schematic/circuit diagram would be a great help. Otherwise you might be able to figure it out with a multi-meter and some lucky inference. It also looks like it uses 110V AC, not 12V DC. In addition, that connector carries 5.1 signals as the subwoofer unit contains a 5 channel amplifier for front/center/surround and an amplifier for the subwoofer channel. The stated specs ensure disappointing performance.


----------



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I have a pioneer dual sub but its not powered was just trying to get some extra boom through the preout its 360 watts my receiver is only about 265 so I just figured it would be more bass


----------



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a little new to the whole home system thing I have a basic knowledge of how things work I know there would be a way of bypassing it I'll see if I can find this link I kinda used as a refererence


----------



## c45h2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/t/243877/help-connecting-yamaha-sub-nxsw120 something like this or is it way different with the 15 pins?


----------

